# Paracord archery accessories



## bubbancng (Feb 9, 2015)

Let's see em, here is my release lanyard for my truball max pro


----------



## rmt1993 (Feb 10, 2013)

bubbancng said:


> Let's see em, here is my release lanyard for my truball max pro


Looks great! Ive been looking for ideas for a lanyard for my HT3 Pro


----------



## bubbancng (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, that design is pretty basic if you've ever messed with paracord. Instead of the sliders, you can also use a split ring.


----------



## rmt1993 (Feb 10, 2013)

bubbancng said:


> Thanks, that design is pretty basic if you've ever messed with paracord. Instead of the sliders, you can also use a split ring.


Yeah ive made a few wrist straps...looks like from the pic that its a cobra stitch?


----------



## bubbancng (Feb 9, 2015)

Yea it is. There's a lot of different ways to modify that weave once you get it down. Look up the caged and modified version as well. Also you can braid the strap to the release like on the wrist slings


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

My wrist sling and bino sling


----------



## LancerD (Mar 4, 2015)

I improvised a bow press using the stuff since I didn't feel like visiting a shop to install the peep sight on my new bow. Sadly, no pictures since I dismantled it after and re-used the cord for something else. It worked well though.


----------



## Brandonk923 (Nov 21, 2014)

Never messed with para cord but would like to try. Is their a particular type you like to use and good place to get tips on how to


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Brandonk923 said:


> Never messed with para cord but would like to try. Is their a particular type you like to use and good place to get tips on how to


paracordplanet.com 

I mainly use 550 paracord. thats pretty standard. but other used the smaller diameter paracord for king cobra stitch and over laying on items they want thicker. 
They have tips and tricks, they also have great deals on paracord. sign up for their emails and get alot of sale offeres usually buy one get ones ect... youtube is also a great place to look at videos of how to do some basics. once you get the hang of it you can figure most out in your head.


----------



## bubbancng (Feb 9, 2015)

That's a slick design coat, you can also get the 550 at Walmart and hobby lobby, they sell the 7 strand paracord and it works well. I wouldn't trust it for heavy applications but it works fine for these kind of projects


----------



## BBhunt (Oct 29, 2014)

Any surplus store has it... Might only get OD green, black and white though. But it's the real stuff heavy duty.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife's I had made for her eva shockey


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you show a photo of how you attach it


coatimundi01 said:


> I wanted to come up with a sling that didn't use the leather yoke and came up with this adjustable design. I sell a few of them here and there.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

rickyherbold said:


> Can you show a photo of how you attach it


Think of the elk antler as your stabilizer bolt. Then ends just loop around that, you adjust the length, then tighten your stabilizer down. The paracord beads are used to tighten up the loop up to the stab and to take up the slack to there's less dangling cord.


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Thats sweet Coat!


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

just finished this one


----------



## BBhunt (Oct 29, 2014)

How are you making the beads to take up the slack? Great work btw


----------



## RayceJ (Sep 28, 2014)

Keep it up guys!!! I do a lil paracord craftin myself and have already made a wrist sling from an earlier thread here on AT...


----------



## tedguinn (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess I have the same question as BBhunt is there a link to tying that round sliding button knot


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

started my first paracord bino sling last night I got 50ft of cord and it was not enough I just ordered more will I be able to fuse the new cord to what I have started and do you guys think it will hold


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

coatimundi01 said:


> Think of the elk antler as your stabilizer bolt. Then ends just loop around that, you adjust the length, then tighten your stabilizer down. The paracord beads are used to tighten up the loop up to the stab and to take up the slack to there's less dangling cord.


I just bought a new elite sling or I would be buying one of these this is a awesome idea I hate the leather yoke system and that's why I paid 40 bucks for the elite on which has a metal yoke and screws to tighten down the sling


----------



## midnight8681 (Feb 12, 2015)

olemil4me said:


> started my first paracord bino sling last night I got 50ft of cord and it was not enough I just ordered more will I be able to fuse the new cord to what I have started and do you guys think it will hold


If you melt it and pinch it together it will fuse together. The "weld" will be strong but not flexible. So try to keep it small and you should be fine. If its just being used for binos it should hold fine.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

olemil4me said:


> started my first paracord bino sling last night I got 50ft of cord and it was not enough I just ordered more will I be able to fuse the new cord to what I have started and do you guys think it will hold


To fuse ends, I hold both ends facing each other and melt them both at the same time with your lighter. Then as you start to get a melted ball on each, shove them together and then I take pliers and flatten the weld. Take scissors and then trim the melted part that squeezes out. Makes the weld nice and flat so when you continue braiding it doesn't leave a bulge.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

coatimundi01 said:


> To fuse ends, I hold both ends facing each other and melt them both at the same time with your lighter. Then as you start to get a melted ball on each, shove them together and then I take pliers and flatten the weld. Take scissors and then trim the melted part that squeezes out. Makes the weld nice and flat so when you continue braiding it doesn't leave a bulge.


Thank you for the info


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

midnight8681 said:


> If you melt it and pinch it together it will fuse together. The "weld" will be strong but not flexible. So try to keep it small and you should be fine. If its just being used for binos it should hold fine.


Thanks for the info


----------



## midnight8681 (Feb 12, 2015)

olemil4me said:


> Thanks for the info


Glad to help.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

First Wrist Sling. Having fun and now that I know what I'm doing, they will start looking better!


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

naturalsteel said:


> First Wrist Sling. Having fun and now that I know what I'm doing, they will start looking better!
> View attachment 2190996
> View attachment 2190997
> View attachment 2190998


Good job! Try to pull each knot tightly, or at least evenly, and cinch up each knot to the previous to pack them together. You'll end up with a nice, tight, even braid.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I just can not get the hang of doing the four braid, which I want as a base for my slings. I've watched dozens of videos and still end up throwing everything across the room


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the best video I've seen for doing the 4 strand braid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtWWA6MQXGE

In the last month I've done matching wrist slings and bino straps for me , my wife, and my daughter and a matching thumb release lanyard for myself.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I made a few this weekend. Bino strap for me, duck call lanyard for my dad, wrist sling for my bow and another pattern with some leftover. Then my watch strap broke so I made a new one lol.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

1 more


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

are the cams on that bow in post #6 severely out of time or are my eyes playing tricks on me ?


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

gfm1960 said:


> are the cams on that bow in post #6 severely out of time or are my eyes playing tricks on me ?


I thought the same thing at first, more i look at it I think the high angle of the pic makes it look that way… String sits square to the stop, and seems to stay that way...


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I turned this one into a dog lead


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wrist sling I finished up today. I really like this color combo!


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

tedguinn said:


> I guess I have the same question as BBhunt is there a link to tying that round sliding button knot


Search Ranger Bead on YouTube


----------



## PyrateLV (Jul 16, 2014)

Good stuff
Tag for future reference


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I am going to be doing a bino strap for local fellow for his sons b-day gift. I was thinking a double fishtail or boa on the inside with black and OD green and then a coyote brown and camo king cobra over top....


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

coatimundi01 said:


>


When you do your ranger beads, do you tie them right on or do you thread them after?


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

I tie them on after and cinch them tightly with pliers. Here's a good video https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NA3sYLOhx5A


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Coat, PM sent....


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is the bino strap I made went with black boa with OD green and coyote brown and a grey pin down the middle.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Did this wrist sling up today for a buddy


----------



## Ctrider (Jul 8, 2014)

Finished up this one for a buddy this morning


----------



## sandcutarcher (Jun 13, 2008)

What type of weave do you guys use for the bino straps? i see the cobra weave, but is it wrapped on top of what type of weave?


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I used a double fishtail with a cobra overtop.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I am doing a shoulder sling for a bow and trying to decide on a connection system. Can't decide on clips to attach to the riser or loops to go over cams and ranger beads to sinch.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Attack said:


> I am doing a shoulder sling for a bow and trying to decide on a connection system. Can't decide on clips to attach to the riser or loops to go over cams and ranger beads to sinch.


I like loops over the cams


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll just make 2 lol


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, here's the one I made today after work... Loops over the cams. It actually works awesome. This one is for another local guy. Not completely finished but enough to see how it works.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

And this wrist sling for another guy.


----------



## mnixon2213 (Mar 17, 2013)

For bino strap I used a cobra weave on top of a cobra weave...


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Black with a grey stripe

















Purple/grey round braid


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's a lil' sumpin sumpin I started working on today. Have never done a sling but I think it'll turn out pretty cool...









Here's a rough mock of how the bottom will look before being stitched...


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

That looks really good coati. Are you going to try to use the cinch buckle like that?


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Attack said:


> That looks really good coati. Are you going to try to use the cinch buckle like that?


I'll probably go with a metal slide. The cinch feels sturdy enough and it's plenty thick enough, I'm just worried that it'll catch on things and loosen up.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Doing a shotgun sling for my dad.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandonk923 said:


> Never messed with para cord but would like to try. Is their a particular type you like to use and good place to get tips on how to


Youtube will be your best friend. I bought about 1200' of it on here and still have a ton left after making numerous bracelets of all weaves and a few dog collars. It's fun but it does have limitations...


----------



## PeoplePhobic (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I made a few of these tonight too lol


----------



## ebag600 (May 28, 2014)

Binocular strap I just finished my first try at it these were the only colors I could find but as it turns out it matches my strings so I'm stoked.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

coatimundi01 said:


> Purple/grey round braid


Do you have link to a tutorial for that round braid? Searching turns up everything but...


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

ThomVis said:


> Do you have link to a tutorial for that round braid? Searching turns up everything but...


This is the one I followed to learn it. Except I just braid it around a single core for my slings. http://m.instructables.com/id/How-to-Tie-a-4-Strand-Paracord-Braid-with-a-Core-a/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

coatimundi01 said:


> This is the one I followed to learn it. Except I just braid it around a single core for my slings. http://m.instructables.com/id/How-to-Tie-a-4-Strand-Paracord-Braid-with-a-Core-a/?ALLSTEPS


Thnx!


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I am working on another bow sling for my bow, will finish it up and post a pic later. I need to buy some more cord lol.

Coatimundi01 you have been super helpful on here, I hope you dont mind I have stolen your idea for the use of the ranger beads. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Done, 2 ways to carry, tied off to riser or loops over the cams.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Melting bar wrist sling


----------



## vamppire (Sep 30, 2013)

Just finished my belt for my quiver. First time doing a belt. I think it turned out pretty good. Might make another but two color next time.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

These 3 are being donated to a 3d shoot as raffle prizes


----------



## Jn56 (Jan 5, 2013)

How do you tie the beads on those stab bolt wrist slings?? I want to try that out!


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jn56 said:


> How do you tie the beads on those stab bolt wrist slings?? I want to try that out!


These knots? Look up ranger bead on the youtubes


----------



## Jn56 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks coat. I should have thought of that!


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Alright y'all, I'm lookin to get me a bino strap. PM me with what ya got and some options.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

coatimundi01 said:


> These knots? Look up ranger bead on the youtubes



What lengths do you recommend using for the sling?


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

GVOllie said:


> This is the best video I've seen for doing the 4 strand braid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you do the ends. Like how do I make the bit that the stabilizer goes through when the end he starts on has nothing sticking out of it?


----------



## jparker948 (Jun 9, 2013)

lachypetersen22 said:


> How do you do the ends. Like how do I make the bit that the stabilizer goes through when the end he starts on has nothing sticking out of it?


an easy way to do that is to tie a knot in the cord, then start from the base of the knot. so if you want a loop on both ends, i generally would take whichever cord i wanted to be longer, and make a 1-2 inch loop, then add my second cord with a diamond knot, or some other decorative knot. 

another way to create a loop in both ends is to use a "core" cord, and then do the 4 strand braid around the "core". if you melt the ends of the "core" together, then braid over the top of that, you will have a very strong bond, and achieve a loop at both ends. 

hope that helps......


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

jparker948 said:


> an easy way to do that is to tie a knot in the cord, then start from the base of the knot. so if you want a loop on both ends, i generally would take whichever cord i wanted to be longer, and make a 1-2 inch loop, then add my second cord with a diamond knot, or some other decorative knot.
> 
> another way to create a loop in both ends is to use a "core" cord, and then do the 4 strand braid around the "core". if you melt the ends of the "core" together, then braid over the top of that, you will have a very strong bond, and achieve a loop at both ends.
> 
> hope that helps......


That is the method I have been using for loop ends. Here is a wrist sling with a matching shoulder sling with large loops at each end for tying off or looping over the cams.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

How much cord would I need for a wrist sling-- I really like the gray and purple one-- would that be too hard for a beginner? and is 5 or 7 strand better? thanks!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

crowinghen said:


> and is 5 or 7 strand better? thanks!


Depends on your application: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parachute_cord


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Though I would bump this awesome thread up. I found these really cool clips at a flea market


----------



## dries001 (Apr 22, 2011)

coatimundi01 said:


>


Which color camo did you use on this one? Thanks


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

dries001 said:


> Which color camo did you use on this one? Thanks


It's actually a random color I found at Walmart. I made a red/camo with it for my own bow.


----------



## dries001 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! I'll see if I can find it there.


----------

